
Ask HN: Where to get a good deal for a Ubuntu laptop? - peterbsmith
I spilled beer on my Macbook. I have job interviews coming up for developer positions. I desperately need something I can afford.
======
benologist
Chromebooks start below $200 and can install Ubuntu -

[http://www.howtogeek.com/185039/4-things-to-keep-in-mind-
whe...](http://www.howtogeek.com/185039/4-things-to-keep-in-mind-when-buying-
a-chromebook-for-linux/)

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Dap...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=chromebook)

Lots of cheap Windows laptops too -

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=amb_link_357131882_13?ie=UTF8&fi...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=amb_link_357131882_13?ie=UTF8&field-
availability=-1&field-price-mp-owner-
bin=00000-39999&node=565108&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-
leftnav&pf_rd_r=0AA4VWW8H7TAJPP13VVX&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2170409942&pf_rd_i=565108)

There's also browser-based IDEs, maybe you can just connect a monitor +
bluetooth keyboard with your phone or tablet -

[https://www.c9.io](https://www.c9.io)

------
cylinder714
Get a used T- or X-series Lenovo Thinkpad with Intel graphics from Staples or
Ebay or thinkpaddepot.com or outlet.lenovo.com. I have a T420s and an X220i
that run Ubuntu, Slackware and OpenBSD. I'm unsure how well Nvidia chipsets
are supported by Ubuntu, and I know they're not supported at all by OpenBSD.

One caveat: some OpenBSD firmware isn't included in the standard installation
media, so one needs either to do the install while connected to the net via
Ethernet, or download the firmware from firmware.openbsd.org onto media and
run fw_update after installation.

------
victorhugo31337
Decent Ubuntu laptop for ~$1k

[http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd](http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd)

~~~
peterbsmith
Theyre out of stock :(

